

Eclipse 3.5 RC1 released - neilc
http://www.h-online.com/open/Eclipse-3-5-RC1-released--/news/113320

======
rbanffy
I wonder if I am the only one bothered by the Jovian theme. How am I supposed
to know Amalthea is more recent than Callisto? What's supposed to be Kore's
feature-set?

------
billyc3
Nice. Looking forward to the release. Eclipse is a love/hate product. I
personally love it.

